# Flying Bee



## iPhotoShot (Aug 24, 2010)

Flying Bee


----------



## dry3210 (Aug 24, 2010)

I tried this once...didn't go nearly as well.  Good job on the shot


----------



## NateS (Aug 24, 2010)

Good shot.  I know how difficult these can be and this is nice.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 24, 2010)

very nice image


----------



## myfotoguy (Aug 24, 2010)

Well done! I have some with bees, but not this good (and not with macro).


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 24, 2010)

Good shot, landing gear up!
I have tried this a couple days ago without luck.


----------

